# Problema installazione

## GianGian2387

Buona sera a tutti,

ho installato un sistema minimale gentoo su una vecchia macchina, ora vorrei installare il server grafico xorg, nel make.conf avevo già aggiunto in fase di installazione "X", fin qui tutto bene.

ad installazione finita ho aggiunto anche: "alsa pulseaudio", quando però do il comando: emerge --ask --udate --deep --newuse @world ricevo questo errore:

[quote]!!! the ebuild selected to satisfy "sys-auth/polkit" has unmet requirements.

- sys-auth/polkit-0.118: :gentoo USE="introspection nls pam -elogind -examples -gtk -jit -kde (-selinux) -systemd -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

the following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

exactly-one-of ( elogind systemd )[\quote]

ho provato ad inserire le use indicate nel make.conf ma ottengo questo messaggio: 

 *Quote:*   

> !!! the ebuild selected to satisfy "sys-apps/busybox" has unmet requirements.
> 
> sys-apps/busybox-1.32.1-r1: :gentoo USE:=ipv6 pam static -debug -livecd -make-symlinks -math -mdev -saveconfig (-selinux) -sep-usr -syslo -systemd" ABI_X86="(64)"
> 
> the following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:
> ...

 

ho provato ad aggiungere anche queste use ma nulla, riporta sempre questo errore... avete idea di cosa possa fare?Last edited by GianGian2387 on Thu Jun 03, 2021 5:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GianGian2387

Buona sera a tutti,

ho installato un sistema minimale gentoo su una vecchia macchina, ora vorrei installare il server grafico xorg, nel make.conf avevo già aggiunto in fase di installazione "X", fin qui tutto bene.

ad installazione finita ho aggiunto anche: "alsa pulseaudio", quando però do il comando: emerge --ask --udate --deep --newuse @world ricevo questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! the ebuild selected to satisfy "sys-auth/polkit" has unmet requirements.
> 
> - sys-auth/polkit-0.118: :gentoo USE="introspection nls pam -elogind -examples -gtk -jit -kde (-selinux) -systemd -test" ABI_X86="(64)"
> 
> the following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:
> ...

 

ho provato ad inserire le use indicate nel make.conf ma ottengo questo messaggio: 

 *Quote:*   

> !!! the ebuild selected to satisfy "sys-apps/busybox" has unmet requirements.
> 
> sys-apps/busybox-1.32.1-r1: :gentoo USE:=ipv6 pam static -debug -livecd -make-symlinks -math -mdev -saveconfig (-selinux) -sep-usr -syslo -systemd" ABI_X86="(64)"
> 
> the following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:
> ...

 

ho provato ad aggiungere anche queste use ma nulla, riporta sempre questo errore... avete idea di cosa possa fare?

Ps ho dato questi comandi per poter eseguire il comando: emerge --ask sorge-server sorge-drivers xf86-video-vmware, ho provato a ridare questo comando ed è partitoLast edited by GianGian2387 on Thu Jun 03, 2021 5:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Benvenuto sul forum gentoo.

Se vuoi installare il server grafico ti consiglio di abilitare il profilo default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop che abilita tutte le use flags per fare funzionare X.

----------

## GianGian2387

Ti ringrazio per la risposta, una domanda, posso abilitarlo anche ad installazione ultimata?

----------

## sabayonino

riguardo al messaggio

```
the following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

exactly-one-of ( elogind systemd ) 
```

ti dice che devi abilitare UNA SOLO di quelle indicate.

Sta a te se vuoi utilizare "systemd" (per Gnome Desktop è quasi un obbligo)

oppure

utilizare "elogind"

non entrambe,

Globale :

```
euse -E elogind
```

oppure

```
euse -E systemd
```

Per singolo pacchetto

```
euse -E elogind -p x11-base/xorg-server
```

oppure

```
euse -E systemd -p x11-base/xorg-server
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> Sta a te se vuoi utilizare "systemd" (per Gnome Desktop è quasi un obbligo)

 

Non uso gnome ma ora dovrebbe funzionare perfettamente anche con elogind

----------

## sabayonino

 :Laughing:  nel dubbio infatti ho scritto "è quasi d'obbligo" , so che c'è un repo dedicato 

Non usando e non essendo un fan di Gnome , non sono molto aggiornato se non leggendo qualche update ogni tanto.

----------

## GianGian2387

Come dicevo poco fa, ora il comando e’ partito (con tutte le use scritte) ora aspetto che finisca ne scrivo solo una e provo a riaggiornare tutto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>  nel dubbio infatti ho scritto "è quasi d'obbligo" , so che c'è un repo dedicato 

 

Si ma ora anche quello ufficiale dovrebbe funzionare senza systemd (anche per me gnome non e' un'opzione).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GianGian2387 wrote:*   

> Ti ringrazio per la risposta, una domanda, posso abilitarlo anche ad installazione ultimata?

 

MI era sfuggita questa domanda, certo puoi cambiare profilo in ogni momento (dopo averlo selezionato devi lanciare un emerge -uUDa @world) stai solo attento che se passi da un profilo 17.0 a un 17.1 devi seguire le relative istruzioni

----------

## GianGian2387

Scusate la domanda… come ho già detto ho installato gentoo su un vecchio pc (celeron hd fisico 2gb di ram), ho optato per i3 come window manager, ora la domanda è: e’ normale che per installare alcuni pacchetti (tipo nemo o Firefox, o anche per cambiare profilo) ci metta un giorno e mezzo di compilazione? O sbaglio io qualcosa?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GianGian2387 wrote:*   

> Scusate la domanda… come ho già detto ho installato gentoo su un vecchio pc (celeron hd fisico 2gb di ram), ho optato per i3 come window manager, ora la domanda è: e’ normale che per installare alcuni pacchetti (tipo nemo o Firefox, o anche per cambiare profilo) ci metta un giorno e mezzo di compilazione? O sbaglio io qualcosa?

 

Purtroppo può essere "normale", per esempio firefox si porta dietro come dipendenza rust che è pesantissimo da compilare ma per questo hai due alternative:

 puoi installare rust-bin, versione compilata di rust, e poi compilare firefox (firefox sul mio i7-4930K_CPU con 32GB di RAM ci mette comunque 50min),

 oppure installi direttamente firefox-bin, che è la versione ufficiale pre-compilata, e non si porta dietro rust

Per il resto bisognerebbe vedere la lista di quello che stai compilando.

----------

## GianGian2387

Al momento sta compilando nemo, sono 81 pacchetti (dovrebbe essere al meta’ strada) poi, i3-gaps, i3lock-color, Firefox e nulla più almeno per il momento (il merge più lungo e’ stato quello del cambio profilo, seguito poi da Firefox, ecco perché mi sorgeva il dubbio)

Essendo un pc datato ho optato per un WM più leggero rispetto ad altri (che uso quotidianamente su altre macchine quindi conosco bene)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Anche se il mio pc non è dato uso anche io i3wm e quando passo ad altro mi trovo in difficoltà con i keybind   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## GianGian2387

Ho un problema installando picom... ho seguito la guida del wiki ed aggiunto le use flag, quando do il merge ricevo questo messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge x11-misc/picom
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild manifests
> ...

 

Sapreste dirmi cosa dovrei fare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho lo stesso problema solo che non l'ho visto perché l'ho già installato e penso sia un bug dell'ebuild.

Come workaround puoi smascherare la versione 8.2-r2 e appena ho tempo apro un nuovo bug report.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho aperto un nuovo bug per il pacchetto x11-misc/picom-8-r1

----------

## GianGian2387

 *Quote:*   

> !!! X11-misc/picom-8.2-r2 is Not a valid Package Atom.

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che comando hai dato? 

Già vedo che hai un X in grande (quella di x11) inoltre quando specifici una versione devi mettere un = davanti

----------

## GianGian2387

 *Quote:*   

> jean /home/jean # emerge --ask --autounmask-write =x11-misc/picom-8.2-r2
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che dovresti usare --autounmask assieme a --autounmask-write o solo il primo.

Io preferisco sempre fare a mano

```
# echo "=x11-misc/picom-8.2-r2 " >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

# emerge x11-misc/picom
```

----------

## GianGian2387

Con il tuo suggerimento (facendo tutto manualmente) ci sono riuscito, grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho comunque aperto un bug per stabilizzare la versione 8.2-r2

----------

## GianGian2387

Ultima domanda... sto cercando ovunque ma non trovo risposta in Debian ho la possibilita di far avviare in automatico startx andando a editare il file: nano ~/.bashrc, aggiungendoci queste righe:

 *Quote:*   

> if [ $(tty) == "/dev/tty1" ]; then
> 
>       startx
> 
> fi

 

in gentoo questo file e' vuoto, come posso fare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi crearlo, comunque sembra che sia meglio usare il file ~/.bash_profile, vedi la pagina wiki

----------

## GianGian2387

sto facendo un piccolo upgrade del pc (8Gb ram e ssd), installerò quindi gentoo ex novo, pensavo di provare a compilare manualmente il kernel (cogliendo l'occasione per imparare qualcosa di nuovo), vorrei chiedere quali parametri devo tenere in considerazione nella compilazione del kernel? esiste una guida a tal proposito?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Potresti anche installare sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel per fare partire il tuo sistema e poi provare a compilare i sorgenti in un secondo momento.

Le opzioni princili da attivare le trovi nella guida, per il resto dipende dal tuo hardware.

----------

## GianGian2387

Ragazzi scusate, ho installato le librerie: emerge adwaita-qt e gtk-theme-switch, per poter fare il cambio del tema, vorrei impostare: Adwaita-dark.

Quando avvio gtk-theme-switch e imposto il tema prescelto, quando clicco applica non si chiude il programma ne tanto meno cambia il tema su nemo, sapreste dirmi cosa sbaglio?

----------

## GianGian2387

Ragazzi sto eseguendo la reinstallazione del sistema...

do il comando: 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

  e va tutto bene ma quando do:  *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/src/linux

  mi dice  *Quote:*   

> "impossibile accedere a "/usr/src/linux": File o directory non esistente

 

spulciando un pò sul forum ho provato a dare questo comando:  *Quote:*   

> dispatch-conf

  ma nulla...

Sapreste aiutarmi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa ritorna il comando eselect kernel list?

----------

## GianGian2387

 *Quote:*   

> Available Kernel symlink targets:
> 
> [1] linux-5.10.27-gentoo

 

Dovrei aver risolto, ho seguito la guida e dato:   *Quote:*   

> eselect kernel set 1

 

Ora sta compilando!

curiosando un pò avevo noato che in usr/src non esisteva la cartella linux con il suo contenuto, dopo il comando la artella è apparsa

----------

## GianGian2387

Una volta completata l'intallazione al riavvio ricevo questo messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> Reboot and Select proper Boot device
> 
> Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press any key

 

Ho installato il sistema su di un SSD dal bios, nella sezione Boot, vedo solo Hard Drive come opzione per la prima voce... però l'ssd viene visto dal sistema (l'ho inizializzato con Gparted prima di eseguire l'installazione) 

spreste dirmi cosa dovrei fare?

Ho sostituito il cavo e ora  partito

----------

## GianGian2387

Domanda, devo configurare l’’Audio, seguirò la guida per impostare il Kernel, ora il mio dubbio e’ potrei installare pipewire senza dover installare Pulse Audio? O devo installarli entrambi? (Da quello che ho capito alsa dovrò installarlo comunque,

Correggetemi se sbaglio).

Inoltre ho installato il sistema su di un SSD (purtroppo il po e’ parecchio datato e non mi è possibile attivare la modalità ahci) dovrei comunque abilitare TRIM, come dovrei procedere?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Purtroppo non ho nessuna esperienza in questo campo, ho messo pulseaudio e non ho dovuto fare altro.

----------

## GianGian2387

Scusate ho un altro problema… quando avvio il pc arrivo alla schermata del grub, seleziono gentoo inizia il caricamento ma , a loading initial ramdisk, si riavvia immediatamente

----------

## GianGian2387

Ho reinstallato il sistema, e installato il server X (seguendo il wiki) passando  dalla sezione dei driver Intel, ho poi installato i3 per poi installare i3-gaps, ho rimosso quindi i3, quando ho dato il comando:

```
emerge --update  --deep --newuse @world
```

ho visualizzato questo: 

 *Quote:*   

> the ebulid selected to satisfy "x11-base/xorg-server" hasunmet requirements. x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.11::gentoo USE=elogind ipv6 udev xephyr xorg xvfb -debug -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -suil -systemd -test -unwind -wayland -xsecurity -xnest" ABI_X86="(64)"

 

Ho cercato il wiki per x11-base/xorg-server e scrivendo sul make.conf solo le use indicate sul wiki (dmx kdrive xephyr xnest xorg xvfb elogind unwind xcsecurity), dando di nuovo il comando newuse non ricevo più il messaggio di errore, ora vorrei capire devo fare il merge di questo pacchetto? Lo  avevo già installato (il comando startx funzionava normalmente anche quando ricevevo questo messaggio d'errore), potrei aver sbagliato qualcosa?

Altra domanda in fase di installazione ho dato il gruppo video al mio utente, quando però digito startx non mi si avvia la sessione, ricevo questo errore: 

 *Quote:*   

> startx closing log file.e: riga 58: twm: comando non trovato

 

Ultima domanda (e credo che sia questo il motivo per il quale ho l'errore in startx) sia xorg-server che i3 gli ho installati essendo root, ho impostato il comando sudo per il mio utente ma l'installazione l'ho fatta da root, potrebbe essere questo l'errore alla base?

----------

## sabayonino

Ti manca 

```
x11-wm/twm

     Available versions:  1.0.11

     Homepage:            https://www.x.org/wiki/ https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg/app/twm

     Description:         X.Org Tab Window Manager

```

 :Question: 

----------

